# Lowering 2018 Chevy Cruze RS. Which springs are better?



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Now in fairness I have never heard of the Vogtland springs.. I have used Eibachs on several vehicles though as well as a set for a coilover setup .


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Vogtlands tend to be well-engineering high-end springs - more common on Euro cars.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

I'd spend the little extra scratch for a more name brand.


----------

